# What if we barbequed it? (and other idiot comments)



## apocalypse910 (Apr 20, 2013)

So not exactly sensitive or easily offended, however, I feel like I need to get this off my chest. When I mention owning a large lizard 3/4 time the first response is "What if we barbequed it/ate it HA!!". If I don't laugh they usually just repeat it to make sure that their incredible wit hasn't been wasted. I've also had people joke that they were going to stomp on it.

Seriously, no one I know eats lizards regularly. Why the hell is that the first thing that comes to mind or a reasonably appropriate thing to say about someones pet. I'm fairly sure if I said this about someone's puppy I'd be rightfully shunned for being a complete jerk.

Again the first few times I just kind of shrugged it off, but It is starting to seriously piss me off - if only for that smug "I said something clever" look they get. I may have snapped a bit on a coworker and threatened their children in response - still say I was 1000% justified.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 20, 2013)

People who are mainstream ignorant often comment either about reptiles being scary or that they will squish or stomp on them. Yes I'm sure we all get this. I personally prefer reptiles to cats and dogs because they are less bothersome, annoying, and invasive. Don't get me wrong, I have owned both and loved them dearly...but for example, my dogs bark at every little noise, I have to lock one in the bathroom any time I go out or she'll tear everything up. My reptiles are clean, quiet, and sweet. People are uneducated and mostly just think comments like this are amusing. Maybe next time be like..."sure, sounds good! But lets's stuff it with your (dog, cat, etc) first to really bring out the flavor! "


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 20, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> People who are mainstream ignorant often comment either about reptiles being scary or that they will squish or stomp on them. Yes I'm sure we all get this. I personally prefer reptiles to cats and dogs because they are less bothersome, annoying, and invasive. Don't get me wrong, I have owned both and loved them dearly...but for example, my dogs bark at every little noise, I have to lock one in the bathroom any time I go out or she'll tear everything up. My reptiles are clean, quiet, and sweet. People are uneducated and mostly just think comments like this are amusing. Maybe next time be like..."sure, sounds good! But lets's stuff it with your (dog, cat, etc) first to really bring out the flavor! "


 
Yeah I've been going with the deadpan -" you kill something I love - I'll kill something you love". Not clever or subtle but it shuts them up. Don't quite know why it gets on my nerves as much as it does. The tegu really does bring out my protective side for some reason - love that adorable stubborn little pain in my ass.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Apr 20, 2013)

Every anyone sees my BPs they say something along the lines of "if that thing gets on me I would throw it on the wall".... stuff like that.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I love when people try to say my pythons are going to like eat me in my sleep or something...ugh. dumb dumb dumb. Well your cat is going to curl up next to you at night and steal your soul...haha ;p


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 20, 2013)

im so lucky in that people often react very positively to my giant reptiles. everyone wants to know about what they eat and how long ive owned them. i make it a point to educate people about my animals, as non-arrogantly as possible of course. i hope everyone will eventually come to embrace non-traditional pets as treasures, not jokes or monsters!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Normally people either want to pet them or ask ques. About them. But I'm just saying there are also those who act stupid or scared


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Mostly in pet stores they are nice. Haha.once though in home depot a little girl wanted to pet niles and the mom actually let her! Often the moms keep the kids at a distance


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 20, 2013)

isnt that so rewarding?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I love it because then of course I go on and on about them...haha.


----------



## Cassie (Apr 20, 2013)

This reminds me of a post on tumblr:
http://adorablesnakes.tumblr.com/post/33972417446/i-love-snakes-that-reminds-me-of-a-story

Any time someone makes a joke about chopping my snake's head off with a shovel, or any sort of offensive joke for that matter, I just keep telling them "I don't get it" until they get frustrated with trying to explain why its so funny to them.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 20, 2013)

I tell people, "I know what you mean. I can't stand puppies and kittens. Whenever I see one in my yard, I just bash its head in with a shovel." jk, not really, but always tempted.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I just facebooked that tumblr ...haha


----------



## Dubya (Apr 20, 2013)

At my job, I get those comments all the time. I get stupid comments about my hedgehogs referring to "gerbilling" and a mess of other idiotic thongs about my tegu and especially about my backyard chickens. I do not talk to idiotic co workers about pets anymore. I work with ignorant low class morons who can't even write a coherent sentence. I should have stayed in school.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 20, 2013)

MacGyverLizard said:


> I usually respond in kind (+expand on it a little) with something like
> 
> *I don't know what BBQ lizard tastes like, but I bet he would be interested in some BBQ human if you don't mind sacrificing a limb or two for the experiment. I bet "Lizard eats BBQ human Hand" would go viral on youtube*​
> It acknowledges that their joke is as funny as BBQing anything else (including them), and they usually move on satisfied. I dunno what is is about BBQing, but I'd have to same thats the most common of the idiot remarks I get as well.


 http://www.churchofeuthanasia.org/e-sermons/butcher.html


----------



## Dubya (Apr 20, 2013)

I get gerbilling comments about my hedgehogs, barbeque comments about my backyard chickens, and all sorts of idiotic comments about my tegu from idiotic coworkers who can't even form a coherent sentence. I should have stayed in school. Too late now.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 20, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I love when people try to say my pythons are going to like eat me in my sleep or something...ugh. dumb dumb dumb. Well your cat is going to curl up next to you at night and steal your soul...haha ;p


Mine already did. They sit on your chest and suck it out your mouth.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes...haha.my many past cats r.i.p have done that long ago.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Dubya said:


> http://www.churchofeuthanasia.org/e-sermons/butcher.html


Oh my god!!! Haha...


----------

